# Heartbeat sounds slow on home fetal doppler! Worried!



## janetl79 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi,

I am almost 22 weeks and recently got a Angelsounds Fetal Doppler to use at home. I have heard the heartbeat, but it sounds quite slow (a similiar rate to my own heartbeat). 

Should I be worried? Advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks.

Jan


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it probably is your heart rate that you can hear. You need to wait a few more weeks until it will be easier to listen. We don't advise using dopplers at home for this very reason.

Speak to your midwife if you are still concerned.

Take care x


----------



## janetl79 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Oink,

Thanks for your reply. I didn't think it could be my heartbeat, as I the heartbeat that I can hear is down near my bellybutton.

The doppler was a Christmas present, but perhaps I should hide it away for a while.

Thanks again.

Jan


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would agree with Oink, you have different arteries etc all the way through your abdomen, so you can hear your heart beat at all different points in your bump,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## janetl79 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for your replies. I did manage to hear the heartbeat late last night for the first time! It was much faster than my own heartbeat! 

DH wanted to hear it today, but now I can't find it again! Does it move around a lot, according to the baby's position?

Jan x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

yes, as the baby moves, it can be difficult to find it again, as at this gestation, it can get into an awkward position to find the heart beat, so you may not find it every time you try.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

